# Changes in Hance Rapid, G.C.



## Randaddy (Jun 8, 2007)

Cool! Thanks for the post! It'll be interesting to see if Hance gets even bonier at low flows or if it gets big waves on the right now....


----------



## GC Guide (Apr 10, 2009)

I am thinking at lower water we may need to be a little further right that before. I'll try to collect some beta from trips coming in to see what they say..... More big storms for this week, even more stuff could change down there.


----------



## Rogie (May 10, 2010)

Heading down on Sept. 1st! Woot!


----------



## kikii875 (Oct 25, 2010)

Well, no one else is asking the obvious question so I will. First National and now Red Canyon, when will this stop? No one let the river running community know that this was going to happen, there was no public input, hell I bet the proper forms weren't filed with the *D*ebrisflow *I*nteragency *P*ublic *S*afety *H*abitat *I*nteraction *T*rust. What about the smaller canyons, when do they get there turn. This needs to be nipped in the bud now. Otherwise random rapids will start poping up all over the place and we could lose other rapids. Look what happened to Salmon Falls.


----------



## GC Guide (Apr 10, 2009)

It could be the worst thing ever in G.C., Kikii! Hell, in my time down there I have noticed that the whole damn place is constantly falling apart. Why won't the Park do anything?


----------



## mkashzg (Aug 9, 2006)

Heading down on the 6th for last trip of season and looking forward to checking it out. My favorite thing about being down there is seeing all the subtle changes from year to year! Yea... I like rock


----------



## CanyonEJ (Jul 28, 2008)

National is amazing! The canyon is way different. The hike is a cruise now until the narrows. and the chimney move to get in is completely buried. There is some video that I've seen on cameras and phones that were taken by two motor trips passing National as it flashed. It's amazing. Hopefully they get it posted on youtube soon. 

Interesting about Hance. I head out again on Sunday, so we'll see what it's like!


----------



## 2tomcat2 (May 27, 2012)

So...has anyone seen footage of Hance since the flash? Found the aerial photos, but sure would like to see the action. Thanks!


----------



## BarryDingle (Mar 13, 2008)

Someone posted footage on the GCPBA Facebook page. 
Wasn't much to look at...


----------

